# Parking at Devils Punchbowl, Hindhead



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Has anyone parked their motorhome in the NT car park at Devils Punchbowl? Just wondered if there is a height barrier and how big the car park is...


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

I have gone past it so many times and have never looked to see if it has height barriers but I know I have seen coachbuilts parked in there. 
The car park is fairly big but it does get busy on a nice day.
It is possible that it may be quieter now that there is no passing trafffic due to the tunnel now being open.
I think that the road that the car park is on has now been closed north of the car park entrance.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Thank you... that sounds hopeful then!


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Google map is your friend - here's a link to the entrance, looks like they have height barriers but they are open, presumably during opening hours:

http://g.co/maps/w22w

You can pan around and/or zoom to satellite view to see that it seems to be quite a decent sized car park


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Very useful... hadn't thought of that!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

And if you descend into the punchbowl, you will find thousands of glow worms. 8O 

At least, there were over 40 years ago when I last walked there at night.


----------

